# National Guard promotes T police chief



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

National Guard promotes T police chief 
MBTA Transit Police Chief Joseph C. Carter has been promoted to the rank of brigadier general in the Massachusetts Army National Guard, the guard announced yesterday. Carter, a 32-year veteran, is the first African-American to be federally recognized as a general officer in the Massachusetts National Guard's 370-year history. Carter entered the Army National Guard in January 1974 and rose to the rank of staff sergeant prior to receiving his commission as a second lieutenant in 1979. He is currently serving as assistant adjutant general.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh, great. Once again the MANG is getting shafted.


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

MSP75 said:


> Oh, great. Once again the MANG is getting shafted.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

That job was supposed to be going to an ex-MSP sergeant, at least that was the rumor.


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

j809 said:


> That job was supposed to be going to an ex-MSP sergeant, at least that was the rumor.


yeah but in the military esp... rumors are like ass-holes.... and multiply that times 10 when your deployed....


----------

